# Rumor Mill



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Click Me!*



> - The Cavaliers have until Friday to sign center Zydrunas Ilgauskas to an extension. If they do it before July 1, he can sign for six years with 12.5-percent raises. If they wait until the free-agent period, the new collective bargaining agreement dictates that they can sign him only to 10-percent raises. If he signs with another team, he can get a maximum five-year deal with 8-percent raises. However, they appear to be letting the market dictate what they'll pay for him. The teams with enough money to sign him don't appear serious -- New Orleans has Jamaal Magliore; Atlanta has plenty of money, but might not offer him more than $7 million or $8 million a season, a source says; Milwaukee will probably draft Andrew Bogut; and the Clippers have Chris Kaman.
> 
> - It's curious that LeBron James brought up Bulls center Eddy Curry's name on Friday when talking about possible free agents, but never mentioned Ilgauskas. In the past, he's been a staunch supporter of re-signing Ilgauskas. If one connects the dots, perhaps there was a reason. Curry recently signed with agent Leon Rose. Rose is rumored to have ties to James' new Four Horsemen Management team.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Curious. Do the Cavs actually have a legit shot at Curry? I'm under the impression that Pax is just going to max out Chandler and Curry and be done with it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't think Cleveland has a good chance at Curry either. Especially with news that Curry seems to be recovering well and if that's the case, Chicago won't be hesistant to commit to him long-term. Only if Curry's health was very cloudy and Chicago management didn't want to risk locking him up for the long haul, would Cleveland have a chance.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Cavs don't need Curry anyway. You could get a better center in Channing Frye in the draft if you wanted to trade, say, Drew Gooden (I'm not suggesting that, just saying). 

Anyway, right now, Cavs need to resign Z and sign Ray Allen and Earl Watson with their cap. They'd have a fabulously balanced lineup next season:

Watson/Snow
Allen/Luke
LeBron/Sasha/Newble
Gooden/AV
Z/Diop/AV

With Brown at the helm that team wins 50-55 games next season, and probably challenges the Pacers, or maybe even the Pistons and Heat, for the ECF.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

EHL said:


> The Cavs don't need Curry anyway. You could get a better center in Channing Frye in the draft if you wanted to trade, say, Drew Gooden (I'm not suggesting that, just saying).
> 
> Anyway, right now, Cavs need to resign Z and sign Ray Allen and Earl Watson with their cap. They'd have a fabulously balanced lineup next season:
> 
> ...



:clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

EHL said:


> The Cavs don't need Curry anyway. You could get a better center in Channing Frye in the draft if you wanted to trade, say, Drew Gooden (I'm not suggesting that, just saying).
> 
> Anyway, right now, Cavs need to resign Z and sign Ray Allen and Earl Watson with their cap. They'd have a fabulously balanced lineup next season:
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: 

I would be estatic with that offseason.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> The Cavs don't need Curry anyway. You could get a better center in Channing Frye in the draft if you wanted to trade, say, Drew Gooden (I'm not suggesting that, just saying).
> 
> Anyway, right now, Cavs need to resign Z and sign Ray Allen and Earl Watson with their cap. They'd have a fabulously balanced lineup next season:
> 
> ...



:banana: :banana: :banana: 

Three dancing Bananas
and a toast:

:cheers:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

that would be one helluva offseason...watson/allen/big z resigned...that'd be an A+


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

*my prediction*

My prediction is that Ray-Ray stays in Seattle. For one, Nate McMillan won't re-up with the Supes until he knows for sure that Ray is coming back (he knows as well as I do that the Sonics will suck w/out him). The Sonics can't blow this, & let Nate, aka "Mr. Sonic" leave because of one player.

He'll get his money; prob. not max, but enough to satisfy him. he said (btw, he was rather emotional) @ the press conference after game 6 of the WC semi's that his GOAL was to be back next season, and that being in the Sonics uniform is where he see's himself next year.

Plus, he already has his sidekick--Rashard Lewis, one of the most underrated players in the league. yet w/ those two, Ray is number 1. If the Sonics sucked this year and didn't make it to the playoffs, yes, i would see the possibility of him taking a chance and leaving, possibly being in a Cav's uniform. But after the Supes had a breakout season, & Ray saying it was his most pleasurable season, & having all the players get along on & off the court, it's hard to see him leaving now for a $5 mil extra @ another team that is under the rebuilding process the Supes have been under the past 4 years.

Larry Hughes wants to stay w/ the Wizards, understandably so being that they made it to the EC semis. So if he gets decent money, I'll bet he's staying there. The Suns obviously want to keep JJ, & I'm sure he wants to stay there, being they had the best record last season. so that's most likely out of the question. Michael Redd is prob. the best Cav's can get, being that he wasn't on a contending team and may be willing to take a chance with another rebuilding team, w/ LeBron, and in his homestate.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: my prediction*



myELFboy said:


> My prediction is that Ray-Ray stays in Seattle. For one, Nate McMillan won't re-up with the Supes until he knows for sure that Ray is coming back (he knows as well as I do that the Sonics will suck w/out him). The Sonics can't blow this, & let Nate, aka "Mr. Sonic" leave because of one player.
> 
> He'll get his money; prob. not max, but enough to satisfy him. he said (btw, he was rather emotional) @ the press conference after game 6 of the WC semi's that his GOAL was to be back next season, and that being in the Sonics uniform is where he see's himself next year.
> 
> ...



Thank you professor rain on my parade. I have a dog you can come over and kick if it pleases you.

I know a young crippled boy who dreams of one day becoming an astronaut, why don't you come over here and crush his dreams too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: my prediction*



futuristxen said:


> Thank you professor rain on my parade. I have a dog you can come over and kick if it pleases you.
> 
> I know a young crippled boy who dreams of one day becoming an astronaut, why don't you come over here and crush his dreams too.


 :rotf: LOL...he could've at least let us dream in this thread, no need to bring reality into this conversation.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's what the Cavs neeed to do. Trade into the first round and draft that french dude. He looks like the black Ginobilli. I don't know if he can shoot or not, but who cares.

Also maybe Rashad McCants is an option somewhere?

I hope Ferry gets the Cavs into the draft. Somewhere. There are players to be had.

Imagine picking Salim Stoudamire up in the second round?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Salim will definitely not be picked in the first round. He's an unbelievable shooter but is too small for the NBA as a SG, and just isn't a true PG. One guy the guys at the NBA Cavs forums are talking about picking up is the 5'8 PG from WU...Nate Henderson.

Personally I'd love to somehow go high enough to get either Luther Head or Jarrett Jack. Both likely late first rounders...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Salim will definitely not be picked in the first round. He's an unbelievable shooter but is too small for the NBA as a SG, and just isn't a true PG. One guy the guys at the NBA Cavs forums are talking about picking up is the 5'8 PG from WU...Nate Henderson.
> 
> Personally I'd love to somehow go high enough to get either Luther Head or Jarrett Jack. Both likely late first rounders...


Jarrett Jack would be a great pickup, we could get him with a mid 1st round pick. Would probably require giving up Drew in the deal though.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> One guy the guys at the NBA Cavs forums are talking about picking up is the 5'8 PG from WU...Nate Henderson.


Huh? LOL


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Jarrett Jack would be a great pickup, we could get him with a mid 1st round pick. Would probably require giving up Drew in the deal though.


Yeah, definitely...and that's a no no right there.


----------

